# Unassigning GH Order prior to Picking Up



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Seamus I believe had mentioned in another post that you can unassign yourself from a GH order (no calling support)
by clicking on There is a problem, and then Delivery too far.
I was never able to find that option. Then today, I read on another board that you must use the there is a problem option BEFORE you click on Arrive.
Is this the case, or is there another way to do it even after arriving but before picking up?

One more question. Is there a threshold of getting deactivated for doing this?

Thank you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, before you arrive. After you swipe arrived you would have to call support. I don't know what the threshold is because unlike DD they don't tell you. I use it sparingly, mainly if I get burned on the map during the offer and it turns out to be too far.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Based on my prior experiences you can unassign yourself of a gh order even if you tapped arrived, but you have to do it at the screen where you can see the order list of items, if you're not there you'll have to tap the restaurants name then tap on the order to get to the order list of items, then tap there is a problem button and you should see the I can't deliver this order option, if you tap there is a problem on the other screens you will only see 2 options that aren't related to cancelling, now if it's an order + pay or pay only then you do have to call after you tapped arrived.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I've cancelled orders even after arriving, I just have to do it on an iPhone. Android won't let you for some reason.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I've cancelled orders even after arriving, I just have to do it on an iPhone. Android won't let you for some reason.


I have an iPhone, the funny thing is sometimes I can and sometimes I can't. Next time it comes up I'm going to pay attention to @rideshareapphero tip to see if that's the difference.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I've cancelled orders even after arriving, I just have to do it on an iPhone. Android won't let you for some reason.


I've an Android, and I was able to do it.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Now that GrubHub does not show the tip until completed (I really hate that), I typically do not cancel after I accept. I do have this thing with all the delivery services I call, order assessment. The lower the compensation, to more I assess. With GrubHub in particular, I do not deliver BS orders. If it is one small sandwich or just two drinks or just a very small dollar amount order, I will be happy cancel. My most famous phrase to myself when working is, "Ok, what did this yo-yo order". Then, I will look. The only leeway I may give a customer on this is ice cream. Other than that, I am not delivering your two bags of fruit snacks or $3 sandwich. Cancel every time. Its mostly the point, really.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I typically do not cancel after I accept.


But how can you not? You don't know the distance until after you accept the order. What if you find it's 9 miles and they're only paying you $12?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> But how can you not? You don't know the distance until after you accept the order. What if you find it's 9 miles and they're only paying you $12?


I accepted one while I was finishing a delivery so that I wouldn't lose the order if if it was a good one. Started to head to the pickup on that order and saw that it was 25 minutes away and 25 miles just to the restaurant. That is an automatic cancel. The order was $17.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Now that GrubHub does not show the tip until completed (I really hate that), I typically do not cancel after I accept. I do have this thing with all the delivery services I call, order assessment. The lower the compensation, to more I assess. With GrubHub in particular, I do not deliver BS orders. If it is one small sandwich or just two drinks or just a very small dollar amount order, I will be happy cancel. My most famous phrase to myself when working is, "Ok, what did this yo-yo order". Then, I will look. The only leeway I may give a customer on this is ice cream. Other than that, I am not delivering your two bags of fruit snacks or $3 sandwich. Cancel every time. Its mostly the point, really.


I also lost the ability to see the tip, my friend who does gh also did but he got it back idk why he did and I didn't but there's a trick to see the tip but that's only possible after you start the delivery you can see the tip before dropping off, lately I've been getting good orders but that's because gh is adding a bonus to the orders and the customers are paying like $2-$5 tips.


----------

